# orchids!!!!!!!!!!!!



## skinnylegs (Mar 13, 2007)

hi,i was wondering if anyone would be interested in selling me an orchid ooth.i would have bought one from an online site but what with the hastle of registering and all that.PM me if youre interested.

regards,

James


----------



## phil2 (Mar 13, 2007)

whats does OOTH stand for?


----------



## jplelito (Mar 13, 2007)

ooth = ootheca, a praying mantid's egg case


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooth stands for ootheca. An ootheca is the protective apparatus praying mantids lay their eggs inside.


----------



## phil2 (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the price of an orchid ooth these days?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

I will have one for sale soon. Look for the ad in the classified section.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 15, 2007)

Got an offer for one at about $60, kinda steep for me right now! Plus $20 shipping aos $80 total.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

> Got an offer for one at about $60, kinda steep for me right now! Plus $20 shipping aos $80 total.


Mine will be much cheaper than that.....wait for the ad.


----------

